# Crinum calamistratum



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

I got this plant a while back and it was the 'healthiest' looking of the ones available. It was priced close to $20 for the bulb initially but i got it for a third of that on boxing day. It had tattered leaves with red spots on it but had the most decent roots out. 

I brought it home and intended for it to be in my new set-up. I ended up not being able set it up till a month later and it was in my grow-out tank for that period of time - no growth whatsoever. Then about 3 weeks ago I transferred it to my new set-up and put a root-tab underneath it. I snipped off some of the older roots before planting as well - not sure if that was a good idea now  It has sprouted some new roots but not new leaves. Now I am worried.

Temp is at 26 Deg. Celsius with ph around 6.8. Lighting is medium and substrate is Fluorite Black and Black Sand (Black sand on top of black). Aquarium is pressurized co2 injected with ferts dosed as well. Still no visible growth. Thought or experience with this plant anyone?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

daworldisblack said:


> I got this plant a while back and it was the 'healthiest' looking of the ones available. It was priced close to $20 for the bulb initially but i got it for a third of that on boxing day. It had tattered leaves with red spots on it but had the most decent roots out.
> 
> I brought it home and intended for it to be in my new set-up. I ended up not being able set it up till a month later and it was in my grow-out tank for that period of time - no growth whatsoever. Then about 3 weeks ago I transferred it to my new set-up and put a root-tab underneath it. I snipped off some of the older roots before planting as well - not sure if that was a good idea now  It has sprouted some new roots but not new leaves. Now I am worried.
> 
> Temp is at 26 Deg. Celsius with ph around 6.8. Lighting is medium and substrate is Fluorite Black and Black Sand (Black sand on top of black). Aquarium is pressurized co2 injected with ferts dosed as well. Still no visible growth. Thought or experience with this plant anyone?


I'm not entirely sure. I think it likes a nutrient rich soil because it's growing like a weed in my 20 tall. 2x24W T5NO fixture from Coralife on about 10 hours a day. Sits right on top of the tank. I dose ferts bi-weekly (4 squirts ea. RootMedic Macros & Micros Wednesday & Sunday), no water changes. No CO2 at all except what's naturally produced. pH probably 6.8-7.2 or so, haven't tested it in ages. GH 3 kH not sure either, quite low maybe 1-2. Temp 74--76. Lots of floaters/stems to suck up water column ferts so must be the gunk that's in the soil....not sure why root tabs didn't do much for you. What's your lighting like?

Also, I pretty much cut my growth on it down to an inch or so when I planted it and let it regrow. No dieoff at all. Cut any bad growth you have off the plant and see if that helps. Also, it may just need time to establish itself. I snipped the roots off mine as well for easier planting and it took a while to start growing.


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Just to make sure.... You are talking this plant? Right?










Just wanted to make sure from your description sounded different. Ive got one in my tank and its the easiest best growing plant I have. It is growing in Super small gravel, EI ferts, Medium to high light. Pressurized CO2, PH is anywhere from 6.8 to 8.0, our water is hard. DKH13, Nitrates run around 20ppm. My lights are 2 x Aqueon/coral life T5NO. Total of 4 bulbs at 2w per gallon. 

BUT even at that it would grow in lower light, no CO2 and nothing special for substrate but my gravel and I do use some Osmocote root tabs. 

One thing to remember is treat this plant as you would other plants like Anubias. Keep the Rhizome from being buried. They like a nice easy current. This should be a VERY EASY plant to grow. 

Here is mine from some time now. Its always growing new leaf shoots and its roots are nice and thick. 










And mixed in more with the plants as its grown in.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

These are awesome plants. It's a slow grower in my 15g with low light, no co2, and minimal ferts. My substrate is also dirt capped with pea gravel

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the responses everyone. Appreciate it!

@freph : Lighting is 2x24W in a dual Hagen Glo Fixture on for 8hours a day. Its more then what you have it sounds like?

@Aquaticfan: Thanks for the pics - yeap its the same plant  I did bury the bulb deeper initially because it kept floating back to the top if i left the bulb out. I'll pull it out a little like you suggested and see how it goes. My water is softer as well. How long before it established in your tank? Did you trip the roots when you first planted it?

@shinycard255: Yeah as freph mentioned, they do like nutrient rich substrate as they are heavy root feeders but I put a root tab under there. Hmm,,

I am using the Flourish Root Tabs and read that they have a timed-release formula and am wondering if that is the reason why its taking a while to establish. Fingers crossed it doesn't die on me! I love the way the plant will eventually look!


----------



## ragn4rok (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm jealous that in your country Crinum calamistratum is very very cheap plants. Here in Indonesia, the one that very very big can be priced for up to 10 million rupiahs (1000+ USD)

even the smaller ones will cost us at 20-50usd each...

Here's mine...

My largest crinum calamistratum...

I bought these XL size plant from Tropica on 2007 at 40USD/pot









and this is how it looks at 2012 



















Spoiler: calamistratum size























Warm regards from Indonesia


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Mother of Crinums, that thing is huge.


----------

